# Severe bug bite



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Well guys the bug has bit hard!! I don't get on here much but I check in daily for the last 3 yrs to see what wonders have been sawn and made. I bought a 36 inch Alaskan and a 066 last summer and burnt a few gallon of gas thru it hoping to fulfill the need for sawdust-well it didn't work so I bit the bullet and ordered a bandmill. I will pick up my EZ boardwalk Jr October 8 from Mr. Zimmerman at the Paul Bunyan Show in Ohio-can't wait!! Maybe now I won't be as tired at the end of milling and I'll get pictures posted,lol!!! Gene:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Post some pictures when you get set up. It sure beats this method.












 







.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

That definately looks like a long day,lol!


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

Catalina 
I purchased an EZ JR last summer. I really like this little mill. 
It is built very well.
Make sure you get plenty of extra blades. You get sawing and the last thing you'll want to do is stop cause your out of sharp blades.:laughing:
Have fun,
Gerald


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Gerald, ordering extra blades and thinking about a pallet master blade for the ones with the obvious blue stains! Gene


----------

